# Major Leak Problems !



## nuthinfancy (Aug 6, 2009)

Our camper has unfortunatly been sitting for a couple of years unattended and much to my dismay I have a bunch of water issues. After an expensive visit to the dealer only to find out that the roof should be recaulked every 6 months to a year ! Is this typical of Outbacks ? I have spoken to other rv'ers and no one else seems to give there roof that much attention. Thanks for any help


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not knowing your situation (lots of rain...lots of sun) I'd say you should "inspect" 1-2 times per year, but really only have to caulk a small number of times.

I look at my roof in the spring and early winter. I've had areas of concern, so I caulked those areas.

By no means do you "have to" caulk 1-2 times per year....that is crazy.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

As I found out as well, I have a leak in my roof. When I went to the rv place to buy some rubber roof caulking, I was informed that you should inspect the roof twice a year and re caulk any cracks you see as needed.

Kos


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

6 mos is standard for TT roof inspection. I do spring and fall. Nearly all roofs are rubber.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not knowing your situation (lots of rain...lots of sun) I'd say you should "inspect" 1-2 times per year, but really only have to caulk a small number of times.
> 
> I look at my roof in the spring and early winter. I've had areas of concern, so I caulked those areas.
> 
> By no means do you "have to" caulk 1-2 times per year....that is crazy.


X2..
right back at ya Jim!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Those that don't inspect are just playing craps. One day they will roll snake eyes and not be happy.

Inspect twice a year and touch up as required.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

... and what is the preferred caulk? Any recommendations?


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> ... and what is the preferred caulk? Any recommendations?


Dicor...available at about any rv parts place


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mrw3gr said:


> ... and what is the preferred caulk? Any recommendations?


Dicor...available at about any rv parts place
[/quote]
x2
Buy the self leveling dicor and be generous with it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Not knowing your situation (lots of rain...lots of sun) I'd say you should "inspect" 1-2 times per year, but really only have to caulk a small number of times.
> 
> I look at my roof in the spring and early winter. I've had areas of concern, so I caulked those areas.
> 
> By no means do you "have to" caulk 1-2 times per year....that is crazy.


X2..
right back at ya Jim!
[/quote]

X3. Especially pay attention to the front edge where the fiberglass panel is bent and lapped over the rubber roof. I had to recaulk (and replace a couple lag screws) there twice.

Also inspect closely around every utility that comes through the roof membrane. (Sky-lights, fridge vent, A/C, TV antenna, etc.) Use Dicor self-leveling roof caulk after removing any old, loose caulk and cleaning the area well.

Mike


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm thinking "*loose*" is the key word there? I could just see myself ripping the rubber roof.....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The self-leveling product is meant only for use on the flat roof. They have another product "non leveling/non sag" more the consistency of regular caulk that is meant for side marker lights etc. Since the non leveling product could also be used on the roof, that's what I've used and recommend.


----------

